# HABERSHAM CO. GA. A/F no id#-name DUCHESS-video



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12831227

<span style="color: #3333FF">*PULL HELP AND TEMP. TEST AVAILABLE. *</span>


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*



QuoteULL HELP AND TEMP. TEST AVAILABLE.

Click to expand...

**Check out her video on Petfinder. She is a very sweet little girl.*


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping this girl back to the top.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is a pure GSD that is on the smaller size for the breed. She is friendly and easy to handle.As you see in the video, she is a real love and likes to give and receive affection !

We are located behind the Clarkesville fairgrounds. Come by for a visit or call us at 706-754-3533. We hope to see you real soon ! 

Habersham County Animal Shelter 
Clarkesville, GA 
7067543533


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

back to page 1


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Any update on this little girl?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any news today on her! Bump her to 1!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Apparently this little girl has rescue. Not sure when she will be pulled, but she has a rescue hold on her.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Does anyone know who the rescue is?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I was told an Atlanta rescue.


----------

